

It’s 1989. Matt Groening is drawing for Apple Computer. - tilt
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/06/09/its-1989-the-simpsons-creator-matt-groening-is-drawing-for-apple-computer

======
smoove
This IS Milhouse, right?

<http://thenextweb.com/shareables/files/2011/06/5lam2.jpg>

